# Handguns during Early Archery Season



## smirker (Dec 25, 2014)

What due you guys think about the handgun hunting during the early archery(Deer) season? DNR meetings coming up. Just wondering if anyone else would be interested and why or why not.........


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 25, 2014)

No..... a handgun is a gun, not a type of archery equipment.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Dec 25, 2014)

No for me as well.


----------



## Philbow (Dec 25, 2014)

No.


----------



## Bama B (Dec 26, 2014)

Nope


----------



## satchmo (Dec 26, 2014)

I can see allowing handguns during m/l season, but not archery. A gun is a gun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

if not a handgun, then why allow cross bow.

Yep, I know a handgun is a gun, but they have similar restrictions on shooting that a crossbow does.  If you want to restrict the shooting range more, then only allow iron sights or something.  Put a limit on the cartridge, minimum ft/lb and let it run.

Shoot, anything that allows us more freedom to choose how we wish to participate in the outdoors is great.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 26, 2014)

A gun is a gun and has no place in archery season to be used for hunting. If your going to allow them in archery season might aswell do away with bow and muzzle loader and make the whole entire season gun season. I don't know what the hang is wanting to change everytbing . People that are law breakers Gonna do it no matter what the season or laws are.No for hunting with them yes for protection glad we can carry with a ccw


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 26, 2014)

neva happen.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 26, 2014)

*no.....*

no no no no no.....and...no.
I wouldn't be against 'no crossbows' either. 
Long bows, recurves, compound bows are dependant on bodily strength and form at the shot.
I know some would like 'no compounds' too, and even though I'm not a long bow/self bow hunter, I could agree on a separate season for them, too....if it could be worked out. Maybe like muzzle loader week, a long bow [no cams/wheels] week or two as well.
Just thinking out loud.
By the way I enjoy handguns and rifles for hunting, but have been using only a compound bow for 9 years now. Have not had any invitations to visit or join a gun lease club.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 26, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if not a handgun, then why allow cross bow.
> 
> Yep, I know a handgun is a gun, but they have similar restrictions on shooting that a crossbow does.  If you want to restrict the shooting range more, then only allow iron sights or something.  Put a limit on the cartridge, minimum ft/lb and let it run.
> 
> Shoot, anything that allows us more freedom to choose how we wish to participate in the outdoors is great.



Handgun uses "gun powder" crossbow does not.......


----------



## frankwright (Dec 26, 2014)

No!


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes with iron sights!


----------



## Troy Butler (Jan 6, 2015)

they who gun hunt have over two months I like the peace and quite of bow season. If people can not kill a deer with a gun  from late October till the end of December or later then something is wrong.

 I like to hunt with a pistol too some time, but a pistol has no place in bow season.


----------



## vin-man (Jan 6, 2015)

I too like the peace and quiet of bow season. I say No to firearms during bow season.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 7, 2015)

No way!


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 26, 2015)

NO


----------



## MFOSTER (May 26, 2015)

Just bring gun in first sept,oct,nov.and let bow hunters have it to the end therefore they could really win the metal of the toughest the ones I talk to say its more sporting to use them that should really help the sporting part


----------



## Bucky T (May 26, 2015)

Negative


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 27, 2015)

Why should they put them in M/L season and NOT archery? We already have "modern in-lines" that shoot SMOKELESS powder allowed, which takes away from the sport, IMO!!! Also, WE have a much SHORTER season!!! Maybe just open deer season for all weapons so we ALL have the same!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2015)

No in bow season, no in ML season. A handgun is not a bow or a muzzleloader. What's the point in having a separate season and then opening it to everything else? I also wouldn't be against restricting ml season with a no-scopes ML rule. The modern muzzleloaders are getting to be the same as a centerfire rifle, pretty much, to the point that the muzzleloader season doesn't matter any more. It has pretty much turned into an extension of rifle season.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

I don't want to wear orange in bow season, NO.


----------



## scott stokes (May 27, 2015)

No during bow.handguns and crossbows are not in same league I don't think.
Crossbow 350fps,44mag 1250fps


----------



## pnome (May 27, 2015)

Welp, guess I'll go against the grain here and say YES!  

I just really want a handgun season.  I think I would prefer it to be in January tho.


----------



## scott stokes (May 27, 2015)

I don't handgun hunt yet but One day.why not hunt during rifle season with handgun.i bow hunt during rifle season.i don't mind orange


----------



## chill15 (May 27, 2015)

Absolutely not!!!!


----------



## rosewood (May 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I don't want to wear orange in bow season, NO.



Yep, this was my question, if handguns are allowed in bow season, do you now have to wear an orange vest?  Of course, I never understood why you don't when hog hunting.  Makes no sense to me.

If we did, where do you draw the line?  I have single shot pistols that I can ring the gong at 500 yards with the scope.  It is basically a rifle that I can't stabilize quite as well.

I bow hunt simply because it gives me a head start, I BP hunt for the same reason.  However, I do respect those that bow and BP for the enjoyment and think it should be left as it is.  The silence of bow season is quite nice though.


----------

